# How to eat for abs



## Blackbird (Jan 30, 2005)

Just finished a cycle and ate like crazy.(Damn you Heavy)  I put on size but lost my abs.  They're under there somewhere.
QUESTION  I want to keep my gains but shed that thin layer of fat over my abs.  What kind of diet am I looking at?


----------



## billyc (Jan 30, 2005)

chris is their anything else you can do diet wise to help the process more efficiantly


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 31, 2005)

Fatburn, such as speedwalking on the treadmill for 1 hour every morning on an empty stomach followed by a protein shake and then a light lunch. Keep the cals clean, low fat or low carb (personally I like low fat). Of course a good ab workout should be done too. Try doing a couple different exercises like hanging knee raises, bicycle abs, crunches on a ball, etc. I like to do abs to failure and total at least 100 reps.


----------

